# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Fretboard iPhone App

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - For you iPhone/Touch users, *Charlie Jones*</strong>, JazzMando Field Reporter weighs in with his take on the *Fretboard* app. _"It's not Mandomode explored, but it's pretty useful none the less. You can toggle the note symbols which is helpful.  By default the root, 3 and 7 are emphasized.

You can also just click on specific notes to just be displayed or removed.  In chord mode for example you could drop the root and then start looking for 3 note chord forms."_





From the developer's website: "_FretBoard is a reference tool--running on Apple's iPhoneTM and iPod Touch--for players of the stringed instruments  supporting Guitar, Banjo, Bouzouki, Bass (4, 5 and 6 string), Dobro, Charango, Lap Steel and Pedal Steel, Mandolin, Violin, Viola, Cello, Lute, Viola da gamba, Ukulele, Dulcimer, all Chapman Sticks, all guitars and bass guitars tuned and set up for two-handed tapping, alternative guitar tunings and many other instruments.  Currently FretBoard holds a collection of 111 instrument tunings in 15 instrument groups.  FretBoard has an immense amount of music theory packed in a simple and intuitive interface guaranteeing fast access and easy understanding."_

Purchase information and video demonstration: Fretboard




More news...

----------

